# Zwei Domains mit unters. BS zusammenbringen



## JohnDoe (22. März 2002)

Hallo.
Wir haben folgendes Problem:
Wir wollen zwei Domains (NT-Server in der einen Domain und ein Win2000 Server ind der zweiten) Nun wollen wir diese beiden zusammenführen und gegenseitige Vertrauensstellung herstellen. Aber wir müssen verhindern, dass jemand sich mit einem NT-Account in der Win2000 Domain oder andersherum anmeldet. Wie könnten wir sowas realisieren.
Weis jemand bescheid.
Bitte, ich brauche die Antwort schnell.


----------

